# Monte Cassino cross



## Jonny Boy (10 Feb 2005)

i got another 6 medals for my collection. there is the italy star,1939-45 star, defence medal, and the war medal. there are also 2 other medals they are both polish one is round and has a brown ribbon. i have no clue what it is. the other one is the monte Cassino cross. the man that gave me and my dad these medals had his dad servein the polish in italy with the british 8th army. that is why he had some british medals. and info on the one round medal, or links to sites that provide info or pictures to identify the medal that would be great. also if you have any information on the value of the cross that would be graet. i have never seen it before so i was thionking that it could be rare.

thank you.


----------



## Jonny Boy (11 Feb 2005)

i just found out that the monte cassino cross is not worth very much. it dosnt make sense though. the polish were the only ones to get that award and they were the only ones to take monte cassino

 ???


----------



## Art Johnson (12 Feb 2005)

Probably the reason that the Cross in not worth very much is that more than 48,000 were issued.

http://www.virtuti.com/order/articles/cassino.html

A suggestion why don't people do more Google it is not difficult. The only reason I pressed on with this one is that a chap I know lost an arm at Cassino while serving with the Polish Army. He was an Officer and I believe he was awarded Polands highest Honour for Valour.


----------



## Jonny Boy (12 Feb 2005)

i did do a google search. but i could not find the value of the cross anywhere.    i gues i did not look in the right places


----------

